# Old threads contest!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Please don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow. That is pretty disrespectful. You win the prize for most annoying new member.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Threads are buried for a reason. Please don't dig them up just cause.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Why:?:

I have no issue with old threads resurfacing when they are interesting, or relevant, but to drag them up just because?? Nope I don't get it


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I challenge you to bring up an old thread (not more than a year old) that has a RELEVANT and discussable topic on it that would still be helpful now.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Relevant discussion threads are good. But the OP has only been digging up old, useless photo threads. I'm all for unearthing some good discussions or informative threads - that hasn't happened yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, Spyder, that is what I mean. Sorry I forgot to mention that.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

How old are you butterflysparkles? Do you get young rider magazen? If you do they have a forum for people who get the mag. maybe you should try there insted.

guys I have read through some post I think the OP is young.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

To the OP, 

Digging up old threads just for fun is kind of considered in bad taste on internet forums. How about instead, you could start a new thread with photos of your horses or other contests and polls. 

That way it's still relevant to right now and it keeps the forum fresh and new


----------

